# Cream Soap Packaging?



## LBussy (Apr 27, 2015)

I am relatively certain I've asked this before.  I thought I did in Lindy's tutorial but I can't seem to find it in that.

I'm still a little stuck on the consistency o the cream soap - and no I've not made it yet but this is how my brain works - I need to have it all sorted in my head THEN I can make it.  

So is this like Mayo consistency?  Cool whip?  Somewhere in between?  And how would this typically be packaged for use?  Does one dip it out?

I am so sure Lindy answered this too but I'm sorry I just can't find it.


----------



## Lindy (May 5, 2015)

The consistency of cream soap is fairly thick, thicker than either.  I package it in tubs (low profile jars).  The other thing I'm going to try is to put them  into a tube like you would find in a drugstore with the ends crimped.


----------



## LBussy (May 5, 2015)

Thanks Lindy!


----------



## Lindy (May 6, 2015)

You're welcome Lee


----------



## DeeAnna (May 6, 2015)

I've been messing with putting my cream soap in squeezable malibu bottles (aka tottles). I mix the soap, add sufficient liquid to get a nice squeezable consistency, and pack it into a tottle. The soap stays squeezable-outable for a week or so, but it eventually firms into its usual cream cheese consistency and becomes next to impossible to squeeze out of the tube. I know why this is happening, but I'd sure like to make this idea work.


----------



## Lindy (May 9, 2015)

How old is your cream soap Deanna?


----------



## LBussy (May 9, 2015)

I'm on my phone so I can't scroll up and look, but I think this is a mixed sodium and potassium salt soap? If so do you think it's maybe that sodium just really likes to crystallize? That may be why it's so tough to make a liquid soap with it.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 10, 2015)

Hi, Lindy and Lee -- Was away for a few days, so am catching up. I made the soap Jan 9, 2015, so not all that old. Yes, it's a 20% NaOH 80% KOH soap -- that's pretty typical for a cream soap. My goal was to make a cream-style shave soap based on a 1912 shave soap recipe. Recipe:

Stearic Acid ... 75.0 g ... 15.0%
Coconut Oil ... 155.0 g ... 31.0%
Lard ... 270.0 g ... 54.0%
Total ... 500.0 g

Lauric		15%
Myristic		6
Palmitic		25
Stearic		16
Oleic		27
Linoleic		4

NaOH weight	15.7	g
KOH weight	88.1	g
Superfat 3%
Lye solution concentration 25%
Added 75 g glycerin to soap batter

Supercream -- Added another 90 g glycerin after saponification. No additional stearic added.


----------

